# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Receta per bebat prej 4-5 muajsh (te perkthyera nga Holandishtja)

## Odessa

*Molla te ziera ( 5 porci )*

Merr dy molla te embela, i qeron dhe e largon bërthamat prej ato ne copa te medha. Ziej ose avulloj në një tengjere te vogel me ujë pak perafersisht 10 minuta
Masen perzije deri sa te behet sikur pire, lere te ftohet jepja bebes tuaj nje porci dhe pjesen tjeter veni ne friz.

*Dardha te ziera ( 5 porci)*

2 dardha i qeron, i pren ne copa te vogla, bërthamat largohen 
Ziej ose avulloj perafersisht 5 minuta. Masen perzije deri te behet pire.

Kur beba e juaj te jete 6 muaj e me shumë ska nevoj me te zihen sepse dardha zbutet shumë, dhe beba mund ta haje.

*Banane ( vetem per nje porci, bananen mos e veni ne friz)*

Zgjedhe nje banane te pjekur mire, shtype mire me pirun shto pak uje te vluar ose pak baby qumesht. Nese bananja nuk eshte e pjekur sa duhet, beje nje prerje ne levoren e bananes  vendose ne furre ose ne Mikro-vale  per disa minuta, dhe vepro si me lart. 

*Dredheza (5 porci):*

Merri 250 gram dredheza pastroj mire. Largoja kokat, dhe ne tengjere i shton 2 luge uje dhe dredhzat ziej 1- 2 minuta me zjarr te ulet. Behet pire e lere te ftohet. Nese e veni ne frize ka 2 muaj afat. Per te mos harruar shenoni daten kur e vendosi ne frize ashtu do ta dini me sakte kur skadon afati.

Me shumicen e pemeve mund te veproni njejte si ne keto recetat me lart. Eshte mire qe mos ti shtoni sheqer keshtu qe beba juaj do te kete dhembet me te shendosh.

*Fillojme me perimet*

*Karrota (per 4 porci):*

Karrotat e holla te vogla jane me te embla, keshtu qe merri ato nese mundesh.
2 te mesme te medha karrota qeroj, largoj kokat, dhe prej ne feta. Hedhi ne nje tengjere me uje te vluar, vendose kapakun ne tengjere dhe 25 min leri te zihen deri te behen shumë te buta. Kulloje ( ujin e karrotes ruaje ne ne ene tjeter) beje pire deri ne masen e bute shto ujin e karrotes sa te eshte e nevojshme.

Per bebat e vogla lereni karrotat me gjate te zihen. 
Sapo fëmija juaj mund të pertypet.  Nëse zihen karrotat ne 25 min kohe e ruan vitaminen C dhe karrota eshte me fort per ta rujatur.

*Brokoli ose lulelaker (per 4 porci):*

Merr qe nga dyjat 100 gram. Pastroj mire e mire, prej ne copa te vogla dhe shto 150 ml uje te vluar. Ne zjarr te ulet te zihen perafersisht 10 a 15 minuta. Kullojeni dhe e bene pire e shtypni me pirun. Trashesin beni sipas deshires suaj. 

Kur bebes tuaj fillojn ti dalin dhembet e para ajo-ai mund te kafshojne, tani do te mundeni vetem 8 a 10 minuta te zieni perimet e permendura.  

*Kongulleshka (per 8 porci):*

Pastroj 2 kongulleshka me kujdes, largoja kokat dhe prej ne feta. ( levorja eshte e bute dhe ska nevoje qe ta largoni) ziej ose avulloni mire 10 ose 15 minuta dhe beni pire duke shtypur me pirun.  

*Patate (per 5 porci):*

Pastroj 100 gram patate, largoje levoren dhe ato gjerat e shemtuara. Vendosi ne tengjere me 120 ml uje te vluar dhe ziej ne zjarre te ulet per 20 a 30 minuta. Shtoj baby qumesht dhe bejeni trashesin sipas deshires tuaj.

----------


## EDLIN

Çfare eshte dredheza ?

----------


## Odessa

> Çfare eshte dredheza ?


*
Dredhëz. Eshte luleshtrydhesh.*

----------


## EDLIN

Nuk ma priste mendja ..

----------


## mia@

Une di qe ushqimi te femijet e vegjel fillon nga muaji i gjashte.  Mund te jepet e shumta cereal, leng frutash, kos frutash, por jo perime.

----------


## Odessa

> Une di qe ushqimi te femijet e vegjel fillon nga muaji i gjashte.  Mund te jepet e shumta cereal, leng frutash, kos frutash, por jo perime.


*Ka qene ashtu e parapare mbas 6 muajsh, por tani gjithcka ka ndryshuar une nuk mundem te them arsyjen se pse eshte keshtu. Keto receta i kam marre vet nga ajo mjekja qe bene kontrollen bebes time dhe i perdori, tek une mire po shkon... Po normalisht qe duhet ti japesh aq sa bebushi don.

Do sjelle dhe receta te tjera  Mire mbetesh Cherry.*

----------


## Marya

sa teme interesante, 
eshte nje debat i gjere se ne cfare moshe duhet te nisi  diversifikimi i ushqimit tek femijet, , ca thone 4  muaj, ca thone 6 muaj.
Une ja nisa goces qe sa mbushi 4  muajsh me drithera  pa gluten , puder qe hidhet ne qumesht, deri tani  po e toleron mire.
dhe me pas do nisim perimet nje nga nje , karrote, kungull,patellxhane,spinaq, pavaresisht se e urrej,patatet te fundit, per te pare ne se i toleron , apo ka alergji 
kam emocione per kete faze ku kalon nga biberoni  tek luga, nga thithja tek percapje

----------

